# GZK green and GZK Pouches



## OutdoorAZ365 (Jun 8, 2019)

I really want a roll of GZK green .65

I also found an AWESOME GZK pouches I'm in love with and want more ( I would post photo but can't figure it out)

BUT ... I can't figure out where to buy this stuff? Is there a website for gzk Stuff?

Thank You and sorry for my ignorance

????????‍♂ Nate


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

https://trade.onloon.net/?shopId=1497417766388
Here you are. Welcome to the forum!


----------

